# fox hunting



## monekeyman2269 (Jan 21, 2006)

hey im really new at this i got 3 cds of calls baby cotton tail in distress rodent in distress and big rabbit in distress what other ones should i get and can i use a 22 longrifle hollow piont to the head ? Where in my woods should i set up should i use a pupet thing. can u call ***** in? what do i do with the carcusses if u can answer any of these thanks :sniper:


----------



## Pafox (Jan 19, 2006)

I know it might sound silly getting tips from me since i'm a young kid but i know my fox hunting pretty well ... i'm just new at the yote hunting but i shot my first yote last night. Yes use .22 mag. longrifle hollow points ... i use them and they work great. If you shot a fox any where from the neck and up they should drop right on the spot since the hollow point literally explodes when entering the fox. I suggest you not shoot them behind the shoulder since they might run a few yards before dropping but if you get the chance to head shoot them ... do it. Also they are pretty much accurate at long ranges if you have your scope sited in properly but i would recommend you shoot them as close as possible. Here are some pics of my fox i've shot with the hollow points
[siteimg]3409[/siteimg]








[siteimg]3408[/siteimg]
[/img]http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/album_pic.php?pic_id=3408


----------



## monekeyman2269 (Jan 21, 2006)

so what kind of calls u use u hunt during the day or the night do u got aol ?


----------



## Pafox (Jan 19, 2006)

I use a mouth call it's open reed ... also i have a foxpro electronic caller which is awesome ... you can but up to 50 different calls on it and has a remote control which you can change volume and calls on it... i always go at night with a friend who spots for me and i call the fox in and shoot them ... with the electronic caller i'll set it in the middle of an open feild and let the electronic caller play loud on cottontail or jackrabbit distress calls for 2-3 minutes and then after awhile if nothing shows i'll switch to some rodent squeals. If i see one coming straight in i'll usually turn the caller off forcing the fox to search for it which will bring em in closer ... but if he stops give him a squeal or two to keep em interested ... i think i'm going to start to hunt in the early morning for fox here in the next week to see how hunting in the morning goes versus night hunting ... good luck to you


----------



## monekeyman2269 (Jan 21, 2006)

cool so u never went in the day i got one big fox before dark with a bow deer huntin so idk but do u got a aol screen name


----------



## Pafox (Jan 19, 2006)

no


----------



## monekeyman2269 (Jan 21, 2006)

o well when is the next time your going out? have u ever called in any thing else than foxs?


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

In my experience it it hard to get a fox to sit still. Getting a head shot can be very difficult. With the wolf explosion in Michigan's UP fox numbers are up and coyotes down. I have switched to a shotgun almost exclusively. In most cases I can only see about 80 to 100 yards. Fox seem to come to the call fairly agressively here. I've shot them as far as 60 yards with Hevi's Dead Coyote as well as 4 buck. If legal in your state to hunt with buckshot it's a good choice. Since it's illeagal to use it at night here I stick with the T's in Dead Coyote. Pattern your shotgun and find your effective range and go at it. It alot easier to hit a moving target with the shotgun, it doesn't ruin pelts and they die just as quick.


----------



## monekeyman2269 (Jan 21, 2006)

pa im 17 so i will take adivice from ya dont worry i trust ya


----------



## bowshot (Feb 15, 2006)

the best sound ive found for foxes around here is grey fox pups, brings em running, and yea sometimes any fox pup an fox in distress sounds work good, bes night 13 greys and 2 ***** on the grey fox pup tape


----------

